# Michelin Primacy HP



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

The A4 TDI workhorse will shortly need 4 new tyres ( must be Hev's driving style :lol: )

Currently has Conti Sport Contact 2s all round, and looking at replacements

Preferred choice for replacements was either the same again, or a Michelin tyre - Michelin offer a Primacy HP designed for "high mileage executive saloons"

Anyone had experience of the Primacy HP - any good or just stick with the Contis ?


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

Just had a set fitted to our '03 A4 1.9 Tdi Avant SE, although they could do with balancing again at the rear because there is some vibration at higher speeds. Not done that many miles yet but they appear ok. As an ex-Michelin employee I do still tend to buy their products in preference to the competition, however I have to say that while the Primacy has no faults, it didn't blow my socks off either although wet grip does seem better than the O.E. Dunlop and the Mrs prefers the Michelins. It is genuinely difficult to compare brand new Michelins with worn Dunlops! As far as mileage goes I have no idea but both sets of Dunlops got about 28k miles.


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

I have just replaced the rear tyres of a Merc E320cdi estate with the Michellin primacy HP tyres which were oem fitted. They were down to the wear bars at 17k miles. The fronts are fine, if I had noticed (and could be bothered) the tyres would easliy last 22k miles if rotated to the front to even out the wear.

Â£120 each fully fitted and balanced v Â£180 each from a Merc dealer. Its a very competent tyre for its intended use, good water dispersal and quiet, never had any scary moments through lack of grip.

Also had Dunlops on a BMW 330d sport touring. SP 9000 (i think) Again oem fit and they last forever !! The car was sold at 28k miles with probably another 5k miles life in the tyres. Relatively easy to break traction, but then the car had been remapped by DMS.

I would opt for the Michellins.

TJS

p.s. log into www.tyre-shopper.co.uk and enter your car registration number into the site search function and a list of available tyres will appear together with the make, model, colour, and year of you car. Spooky !!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Just put four Dunlop SP9000's on mine - very impressed so far and Â£500 all done.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

the Primacy HPs are being offered at Â£121 fully fitted from Costco, and the Pilot Sport 2s are being offered at the same price from them as well

Will go and see Costco tomorrow and see what's available


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

I run an A4 avant tdi sport.
I changed from conti 2's to Toyo proxies tr1's at the first time of changing, which were ok, but not particularly to be recommended. I tried Avon ZZ3's next. These were better than the proxies for wet grip and reduced understeer in the dry, but were seriously compromised by delayed steering response. Three weeks ago i changed to Goodyear's F1 Asymmetrico's. What a revelation! I cant recommend these tyres highly enough. Instant steering response, superb wet grip, good dry grip, and above all, instill an overwhelming sense of confidence. In fact the only problem with them is availability, quite a few outlets only stocked the superceded GSD3's


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

phope said:


> The A4 TDI workhorse will shortly need 4 new tyres ( must be Hev's driving style :lol: )












And your problem with my driving is WHAT exactly???

Hev x :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Hev said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > The A4 TDI workhorse will shortly need 4 new tyres ( must be Hev's driving style :lol: )
> ...


Why don't you ask him? He's sitting next you :wink:

When you get the answer, be sure to let us all know...you probably drive too fast, as always :wink: :roll: 

D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I put Pirelli P6000s on our A4 about this time last year. And they transformed it.

It came fitted with some cheap rubbish, so I decided to spend a little more on something that would last and give good grip. No problems at all.

You can buy them through blackcircles.com and get a TTOC discount AND earn Shell Plus Points.

Worth a look - they may even have the tyres you want for less. Mine were Â£76 a corner, but I only have 16" wheels on the A4.

Edit: Just checked and they do Primacy HP 205/55/16 for Â£82 a corner - fitted.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

PS - if yours come up cheaper there and you decide to buy, let me know as I could earn some points from a referral


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

I couldnt wait to change the Contis on our A4 - never liked them.

Put on the SP9000s - and stuck with them - lasted well and performed well.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Bought the Primacy HPs in the end - good price of Â£120 each fully fitted from Costco

I've not really driven the car since, but we'll see how they turn out


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

phope said:


> Bought the Primacy HPs in the end - good price of Â£120 each fully fitted from Costco
> 
> I've not really driven the car since, but we'll see how they turn out


Get a drive quick before they need replacing again :roll:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > Bought the Primacy HPs in the end - good price of Â£120 each fully fitted from Costco
> ...











What are you implying Mr Mag?? 

Hev x


----------

